# Can't see Sightings Board anymore



## julienjay (Jan 20, 2018)

Do you know why this would happen?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2018)

you do not appear to have your forum profile setup correctly to display you as a TUG member.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 20, 2018)

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including this one) can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages. This link takes you to the "Bulletin Board Help" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 21, 2018)

Did you renew your membership?  You are showing up as "Guest".


----------



## gjhardt (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks all - guess i wasn't signing in on that page.  See them now


----------

